# Another DA question



## galaxydad (Jul 25, 2016)

I've noticed that certain DA clubs are player passing their DA players to their non DA teams for tournament purposed. Can these teams do the same in league play. Example- DA is not playing this Sunday so Ill player pass my DA players to play with the CSL Gold team because they need some help in a big game. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Myleftfoot (Jul 25, 2016)

Maybe it's there developmental players? most teams have one or two.


----------



## younothat (Jul 25, 2016)

No passing for regular DA players. Can't be passed to a CS team for any league play, CRL, Nat/St cups. 

DP Players from a clubs non-academy teams can be registered after oct 1st and play up to 6 games max. Normally see this used later in the season for a few players on some teams.


----------



## ucijbc (Jul 25, 2016)

I am sure some clubs are using some of their new DA players (2003s-2005s) to help in some tournaments this summer. They are just using their old 2015-16 CalSouth cards. After the cards expire they won't be able to help anymore per the rules stated in the previous post.


----------



## mirage (Jul 29, 2016)

Since DA season officially starts in late August and ends in late June, late June to mid July is "open season" for those who want to compete elsewhere.

That said, most just do non-soccer things and there are DA only games (e.g., Surf Cup) in between.  Don't know what is going in with new U12s but older ages players are not likely competing for other teams, generally speaking.  You might find a player here and there, or those that have decided to leave DA (many reasons why that is, including wanting to play for their HS) playing in summer tournaments.


----------

